

[video]Paper prototypes transformed magically into editable digital wireframe - mtreder
http://uxpinapp.com
UXPin app let designers and developers start their work on paper and move it smoothly into wireframing App.<p>Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ynJoeoF4AU
======
thesash
Signed up 10 seconds in to the video, looking forward to trying it out.

